# Cowering GS - can you help me?



## Wildwind (Sep 22, 2008)

I recently was given a beautiful 2.5 YO female GS. She’s very sweet spirited but not trained to any extent. She is responding pretty well to training however.

In most ways, she’s classic GS in demeanor (though very non-aggressive thus far) except for this – she seems scared to death at times. The barking dog across the street seems to intimidate her and she’ll head right back into the house. She does not return the barking though will often just stare at this dog. Her behavior toward other dogs has been pretty normal, though there’s been little interaction thus far.

The main thing is she cowers something awful. Speak to her strongly and she hits the floor and rolls over, often pushing her face into the floor. One day she pushed herself a good 20 feet like this across the carpet. Try to put on her collar and she hits the floor and cowers and will yelp when you put her collar on. And she will often cower rather than come to me when called if she has just been rebuked. I don’t hit her or yell at her (well, maybe I did yell at her once when she was real bad).

I’m told she was abused to a small extent as a puppy. To what extent I don’t know and have no way of knowing. She was rescued from this and lived in a much happier home until I got her about a month ago. My home is very peaceful – just me and my wife, no kids, and she has pretty much the run of the place. She is well-trained in terms of potty habits.

My question is – can this cowering be remedied with training? It seems to be getting worse with time. When she cowers I pull back. Sometimes I’ll say “bad dog” if it persists, but unlike my old GSs, she continues. Any advice would be most appreciated. Or if someone can direct me to another source of info, that would be great.

Thanks - Greg


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Telling her "bad dog" is not a good idea. They shouldn't be reprimanded for being afraid that will only make it worse . It's actaully better to not say ANYTHING.

Have you tried just ignoring the behaviour. As in if you are going to put the collar on and she "hits the floor" just put the collar on like nothing is "wrong" and going about your buisness. Or if you are putting the collar on to go outside, just put it on, attach the leash and say "come on" like it is "no big deal".


I would say to use treats but that may not be a good idea in this case. (I have never delt with an overly fearfull dog so I don't know if this is the correct way to go about it.) Hopefully someone that has experience with very fearfull dogs will post soon.


Can you not leave the collar on 24/7?


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

How recent did she join your family? She may still be in that "where the hec am I" state of mind.

I don't believe you can train out the cowering. Its going to take a lot of time and patience. I would not reprimand her when she is fearful. On the other hand, I would not coddle her either.

Let her settle in and assure her own self that she is in a safe and happy place. Do everything in a fun and happy manner. Training should be basic sit, come, down, stay. Do that kind of training (all positive) so that you two can simply bond. Start slow...5-10 minute sessions and always end on a good note. And, play up a storm when you are finished. Take her on some nice relaxing walks...but try not to force her into a heel...let her sniff and enjoy.

Her confidence level will build at her own pace. The key is not to have to much expectation. Just hang out and chill together. Be aloof towards her yet show her affection when you think its appropriate.

You have a very soft dog on your hands. Her corrections will always need to be minimal. Soft, easy toned "no", etc will likely be all she needs.

It sounds like your home is a great one for her, let her relax and give her lots of room and simple love. She'll come around.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

To turn dogs like this around you need to develop a good leader follower relationship.

The she goes outside, take her out on a leash, even in your fenced yard. When she gets scared, try to give her something else to do besides run to the house. Have lots of treats, ask for her attention give her a treat. Ask for a sit give her a treat, then slowly go back towards the house, stop ask for attention, the second she looks up at you give a treat. 

By letting her get scared by the barking dogs and you not being there to act as the Alpha in her mid she has no choice but to run back to the house.

I have a dog that is thunderstorm phobic, there are times when she needs to go potty, but there is a storm some place that she can hear. If I just put her out in the fenced yard, she just runs back to the house and attacks the door, even if I am outside. BUT if I put a leash on her take her outside tell her to go potty, she knows I am right there and will protect her. She goes potty and then will actually bounce around a little, not scared but happy like she just concurred the world. Then we give lots of good girls praises and calmly head back to the house. She can't handle Storms, but will try her hardest if she knows I am there to protect her.

Val


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Our Heidi used to cower a lot when we first got her (she was also a rescue dog who we're pretty sure was abused). Even while just standing around, her head would be really low to the ground. She used to cry and try to get away when we put her collar on or took it off. She would also flatten herself on the ground if my husband ever took her by the collar and tried to lead her somewhere. She didn't know how to play. It was really sad. She was definitely more fearful of men than women, so my husband had to work really hard to gain her trust.

It took a couple of months of love, training, praise, and a lot of happy talk and she really came around. Now she walks around with her head held high and has much more confidence. With her, we needed to show her that we weren't ever going to hurt or scare her. She will still occasionally cower when a person scares her or surprises her, but she is SOOOOO much better than she used to be.

I wouldn't recommend saying "bad dog" when she cowers. Just ignore it and build her confidence, make her feel safe and happy, and she'll come around.

Thanks for rescuing this poor little girl! I really think that with patience, she'll come around. And, welcome to the group! You've come to the right place for really good advice and support!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

You should research positive training methods, since she will respond poorly to corrections. I would give lots of praise for the things she does that you like - including giving treats - and I would ignore the super-submissive behavior. This will help to build up her confidence over time AND to reassure her that you will not be treating her as she has been treated in the past.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

super submissive....
I had one of those. She's not so much anymore.
First of all, don't reprimand. Verbal corrections will shut her down.

Use praise, lots of it. Even if she doesn't seem like she did anything to deserve it. I know it sounds counter intuitive...but mark desired behaviors wit the command words that fit...i.e. when she sits say GOOD SIT! GOOD GIRL! with a high pitch, excited voice. 
When she comes, GOOD COME, GOOD GIRL! Never correct for COME,
ever. Overtime, the recall will be your reset, her best command.

People always want to withhold praise until compliance. But it doesn't matter which came first, the chicken or the egg, we enjoy both. 

Mine would belly up at the sound of a low pitched voice, or the sight of a training collar. Once you realize how to deal with a submissive, it's actually easier than with a dominant.

You can use treats, load a clicker if you like, but for now, it's praise she needs to hear. At the end of the day, let the last words she hears be, "You're a good girl!" 

When you do any training, keep it to a few minutes, always end on a success. Always make it fun, and ending too early. If you are ever frustrated, stop. 

Some old school training or worse, outright abuse has made her fearful. Your job is to teach her you love her, will protect her, forgive her and the only way to do that is with lavish praise, even when it doesn't seem like she deserves any.

Is she hand shy? Skip the pat on the head altogether, scratch her
chin or her butt while praising. Long, slow strokes when petting, with a gentle touch.

You didn't say how long you've had her. It takes time to build a bond...with any dog. Corrections break down what little's there,
so skip that for a long, long while, until she COMES in a hurry, glad to be doing so. Then when teaching other commands thru marking, instead of getting frustrated, issue a recall, and end on that success.

COME is the single most important command she'll ever know, so until that is rock solid, nothing else matters. I'm dead serious.

Just try it. Every time you catch her looking at you, praise her. It teaches focus, and for her to be watching you. Staring is impolite in the dog world, confrontational, but we need them to get over that, and to be looking to us for leadership. Once she's looking at you,
you are half way home issuing any other command, because you have her attention.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

lots of good ideas here...patience and kindness is the key, it may take quite a while, the behavior may never totally go away. yes, just ignore the cowering, and especially don't scold her for it. thank you so much for giving this little girly, who has obviously been through some tuff times, a forever family. and welcome to the board, there are some amazingly knowledgeable people here!


----------



## Wildwind (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for the incredible responses. You have far exceeded my expectations.

I’ll try to answer some questions posed.

Serena is quite new to this home – about a month. The rescuers had her for over a year and she was mainly an outdoor farm dog with horses and two other large dogs (including a male GS) to run with. But she has adapted very well to being mainly inside and seems to prefer that now.

I will cease with the “bad dog” and other reprimands. I usually do just ignore her when she cowers, visibly pulling away and averting my eyes, which usually gets the right reaction – but not always. And I never coddle her or rub her belly when she’s like this.

As for her collar, it is on all the time but she slipped it yesterday (and has done so maybe three times when tied up outside) and that’s when the cowering got really bad. I did try to put it on her but she moved her head so violently that I was not able to. Should it happen again I’ll try again as you prescribed. I have to suspect that collars must have figured into the abuse. She does not react badly to the leash itself but usually does not react well to grabbing the collar for any reason.

We are effusive in praise for her when she does well or anything positive. I have not done the treat thing. I do have some, but they’re large, the kind that she’ll sit and eat like a small meal. I’ll have to maybe get some little bones or something. I had not used treats in my past training efforts and am not sure how I feel about it.

She is not very playful. She won’t chase things (my other dogs would chase things way longer than you could endure) or play tug-of-war. This also concerns me. But she does play a bit, more of a wrestling thing. And I’ll encourage that and get a little rough with and blow on her head and make noises – she likes that and seems to be happy.

I’m hungry for any solutions you can offer and thankful for what has already been offered. And thanks for the warm welcome to this group.

Greg


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks like you already got some wonderful advice. Hang in there! I have a guy with some weak nerves too. It does get better.









Do not forget to go to into and share some pics!! We would love to see her!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

shepherds have such varying personalities even if they've had a solid, stable upbringing. acceptance and patience will go such a long way with your girly-girl. and yes, we'd luv to see pictures!

when i first came to this board i could not believe the knowledge here. or the compassion (in the urgent section). sometimes things get kinda heated in the chat room, but this is also a wonderfully moderated board and so you don't get the sometimes vile stuff that you see on unmoderated boards where anything goes.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I think time, patience, and understanding her particular needs will earn her trust. Its impossible to compare her to your past dogs; we cant do that even with those that have no history of abuse, etc. Everybody's different.

But, your girl has a history. And, bless you and your wife for giving her your heart and home. She will come around, and will be ever most grateful and loving. She may never play like you'd like to see. Hopefully she will...but its always possible. Accept who she is inside and continue loving and training her.

You might want to consider a harness instead of a collar if you think that may be part of her fear.

Wishing you lots of good luck...you are in the right place for suggestions, big or small.









We'll be looking for those pictures!


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

You've gotten some great advice! I just wanted to add that it may not be a great idea to tie her up outside.

When she needs to be out, I'd go out with her on a leash. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I agree with most of what you've already been told - time and patience are going to be the key to helping her through this.

I once adopted a five month old GSD who had NO socialization and had no concept as to how to deal with life. She was put in a kennel and shipped to me (from Ohio to Alaska) and arrived absolutely petrified of everything.

It took a long time for her to get through this - literally years. But what I did was right from the beginning I decided not to feed into her fears. I was very matter-of-fact if I needed to get something done (like putting on a collar) and I used a ton of positive reinforcement for any time she showed an ounce of confidence. We went to classes and while the other dogs were up moving around, doing heeling and sits and downs - Tori and I were sitting on the sidelines and I was praising and rewarding every time she would voluntarily look out at the group, or take a step toward another dog or person, etc. My chair was against the wall because she wanted to hide behind it, and I wouldn't allow her between my feet. If she acted fearful, I just tried not to see it and would converse with others in a normal tone - just letting her deal with it. But if she made even a tiny step toward something that could be considered confident, it was always rewarded.

With the collar, you can do some training that will help her accept that more easily. I would take a baggie full of really good treats (like little bits of meat or cheese) and then just do practice sessions where you reach your hand out near the collar and when she doesn't move away, you praise and reward with a treat. You may have to find her comfort zone first (the point where you can reach out without her moving) and start there and then gradually build her confidence until you can actually touch the collar without her reacting. It may take a number of sessions but when she starts to associate something good with the collar it will help considerably.

Please keep in mind that dogs tend to revert back to earlier-learned behaviors in times of stress. So while you may work her through certain problems, you will most likely see her drop back into her fearful, neurotic actions when she's highly stressed. Expect that and don't let it make you feel like you're not making progress. It's normal and she can't help it. Just continue on as you're doing and she will come to trust you beyond both your expectations.

Good luck! Oh, and by the way .. the GSD I had (Tori) eventually worked through most of her fears and I put her in an agility class which really helped her build confidence. I never did compete with her because she stressed too easily and competition would have been a lot of stress, but she did get to the point where she would happily and confidently greet other people and dogs, and very few things sent her hiding behind me. She was with me until she was eight, when a friend of mine who lives on a homestead fell in love with her (and vice versa) and Tori went to live out on the homestead. I still visit her from time to time and she is definitely in her element out there and very happy. 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Welcome and thanks for rescuing. You've gotten some great advice. I adopted a dog that sounds a lot like yours. He would roll and show his belly if you raised your voice, picked up a leash, collar or gave any commands. What I did to work around that was to create a whole new set of commands and routines (so he would have no negative associations). I used really yummy treats for him b/c he shut down very quickly and very easily and so the only thing that worked at first was something really fragrant like pieces of hotdog or chicken. Just like people have suggested, I ignored all undesirable behavior and praised behavior I wanted from him. 

I also could not grab his collar. I finally found that if I used a front clip harness I had better control over him and he did not mind it so getting a different kind of collar like a harness might be a better idea right now. 

The other huge thing for Basu was exercise. I walked him 5-6 miles a day and that helped with his anxiety so much. It also really made our bond strong. 

Good luck and keep asking questions!


----------



## Wildwind (Sep 22, 2008)

The number and quality of responses have been very warming to my heart - and today they make me sad. 

Because yesterday the decision was made to return Serena to her former home. The former owners missed her terribly and regretted giving her away. And she was turning out to be more of a handful than two busy professionals could bear at this time.

I will always love the GS breed but may never be able to own one again. I would love to find a smaller dog that sheds far less, but I doubt if such exists. And I doubt if any other dog would truly satisfy me after having owned three GSs through the years.

My stay here was all too brief and I'm sure I would have made many friends. A hundred thanks for the warm welcomes, sincere concern, and thoughtful responses.

Farewell - 

Greg


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd be working 100% on having the dog become more happy and confident. So anyway I can learn to do that would be key. Due to the situation before you got the dog, clearly you will have your work cut out for you but you CAN make it better.

First, work on happy dog learning she's in a happy world. Only later do any type of training that you think 'corrections' would occur. Using purely positive dog training methods is key for this.

In the meantime I would probably start filling my pockets with her mealtime kibble. So everytime she was near me on her own volition (volunteering!) she gets some food. And if I called her and she came she'd get food (if she didn't come, so what, just no food). 

Positive dog training is a NEW way to train, so I know for me it's best to read up on it so I do it right (gee, look how fast the dogs learn too!). Here's some good sites to get you on your way:

http://www.positivedogtraining.org/

http://www.training-dogs.com/

and if she is ok with the sound of the clicker (and you can work on this) she'd be perfect to work with this method:

http://www.peaceablepaws.com/books/book1.asp

http://www.clickertraining.com/what_is_clicker_training


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Greg,

I agree with the posts that discuss being calm, kind and and realizing it takes time. 

I fostered and then adopted a GS female who cowers and would oftentimes rather lay under my bed then do anything else. That was eight months ago, but she is slowly coming around. I decided to deal with this dog, in the manner described in my first paragraph. She is still shy, but now swims, will play with my other shepherds nad enjoys car rides.

It does take time.


----------

